# Traditional Only arrows by Easton



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

They are just renamed for 3Rivers and sold at higher margins - there good shafts but, as I said, the same shaft is cheaper else where:wink:


----------



## aryan (Jul 2, 2004)

rraming, where else where? lol
So if I get a dozen you think they will all weigh the same?


----------



## mt-dew07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Traditional Only is a good shaft*

I have used these type of carbons on my longbow since May 2010, so far they seem to be very durable. The only balance or trade off(which would presumably apply to all carbon arrows) is they tend to magnify a bad release, especially at further ranges like 30, 40 & 50. You touch off an arrow with a bad release, it is going to be a lot more obvious than the regular woodies.


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't know about the Easton Traditional Only shafts, but I ordered a dz. Carbon Express Heritage MTO from LAS for only $113 (that's including sales tax for PA sales). I love them, since they're a little heavier than other carbons, made that way on purpose to help make the switch from woodies to carbon easier.


----------



## Bonefish (Jan 6, 2005)

GOLDTOP has sold traditional arroww for years. I have used them in both my recurves and longbows, I love them. I have used thm in 3D shoots and hunting. I have taken both deer and wild pigs with them. The big plus is price. I pay $79.00 per doz bare shafts.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

If you use an Easton St Epic N Fused Carbon, you will never look at a Gold Tip again. At least I didn't. As a matter of fact, I have had somewhat of a mixed opinion about carbons for a while and it was Gold Tip arrows that gave it to me. That is why I switched to aluminum. I bought some of the Easton St Epic N Fused Carbons and if I use carbon, I will use them.


----------



## aryan (Jul 2, 2004)

Do they use the H.I.T. inserts or standard?


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

aryan said:


> Do they use the H.I.T. inserts or standard?


You can use the H.I.T. with all Easton carbon shafts, since it is their proprietary system. I would assume that there must be some generic brand of insert that will fit as well. 

AFAIK, both the GoldTip and the CX shafts come with inserts, though not assembled.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

aryan said:


> Do they use the H.I.T. inserts or standard?


The shafts in question are relabeled Beman ICS Classics. As such, they do not use HIT inserts (which are too small). They use standard inserts.


----------



## screamingeagle (Sep 12, 2004)

J. Wesbrock said:


> The shafts in question are relabeled Beman ICS Classics. As such, they do not use HIT inserts (which are too small). They use standard inserts.


yep, thats what they are. I order a couple dozen earlier this yr. Upon spin testing them I sent them back. they were crooked.


----------

